# Curso de programación en Visual C# 2008



## Moyano Jonathan (May 28, 2009)

Abro este tema debido a que hay muchos usuarios en este foro, incluyéndome yo que no sabemos programar muy bien que digamos en Visual C# 2008, por lo que se me ocurrió que podriamos empezar a armar un minicurso de iniciación con los temas que más nos interese sobre este lenguaje. Como mi interés recae más que nada sobre las interfaces de control me voy a evocar a aprender lo más que pueda sobre eso pero no quita que todos expongan sus dudas, código fuente, programa y todo lo que se pueda para aprender este lenguaje que ya se está imponiendo bastante.

Además de esto invito a todos los participantes activos del foro a que compartan experiencias ya que se trata de un proyecto de desarrollo conjunto para que entre todos aprendamos a programar.

También habro este hilo para empezar a desarrollar mi curso de control del puerto USB a través de Visual C# que lo iré haciendo a medida de que adquiera los conocimientos necesarios sobre este lenguaje.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 28, 2009)

Mi primera duda: Como hacer un rectángulo o un circulo con las GDI+ de Visual C# 2008 y que cambie su color de fondo según un evento programado.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 30, 2009)

Respondiendome a mi mismo y buscando información en la ayuda de microsoft pude resolver el primer problema que tenía.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 30, 2009)

Ahora a través de un formulario hecho en VC# 2008 , implementar un ejecutable que me indique cuando mi dispositivo emulador de puerto serie por usb está conectado a la PC.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 30, 2009)

Esto de la programación en Visual C# está complicado pero poco a poco se va a ir resolviendo.


----------



## Meta (May 30, 2009)

Hola:

Mira estos ejemplos de GDI+.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/es-es/library/cwka53ef(VS.80).aspx

Te subiré unos ejemplos que me vino en un libro pequeño de C#, si quieres te subo más ejemplos.

[urlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=23347]EJEMPLO[/url]

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 30, 2009)

Muy bueno los ejemplos de GDI+ meta. Ahora también estoy buscando que cuando el PIC se conecte a USB el programa me lo indique graficamente.


----------



## Meta (May 30, 2009)

Lo puedes programar ya, el gráfico que quieres que te muestre sólo se ejecuta con un if else o si es un control de temperatura y se muestre algo, cosas así.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 1, 2009)

Ahora tengo un problema bastante jodido y es crear una clase con todas las funciones de una dll que está para visual basic 6.0 pasarla a VC# 2008. Estoy mas o menos encaminado para hacerlo en VB.net pero VC# 2008 ni idea.

Alguien que  pueda brindar una ayuda ?


----------



## Meta (Jun 1, 2009)

¿Qué tal, campeón?

No tengo idea pero hice una pregunta en el foro oficial que quizás pueda ayudar.

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/es-ES/vcses/thread/391212a1-c6ab-48e0-b754-c19c168cd8bc

Es bueno saber estas cosas de manejar dll, y sobre manejar dll, ¿conoces las funciones?

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 1, 2009)

Mirá te dejo lo que tengo hasta ahora lo consegui en un foro de microcode studio es para VB.net pero aunque no me dá error tampoco me dá señales de vida.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 1, 2009)

Mi duda más graficamente sería lo siguiente:


Las funciones las conozco el tema es que me tome la la librería y me conecte con el dispositivo.


----------



## Meta (Jun 2, 2009)

Te entiendo, pero no se como hacerlo. Me estoy leyendo los ejemplos del foro que te respondieronen MSDN. Veo que puedes hacer cosas con el GDI+.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 2, 2009)

Yo pregunté lo mismo que vos meta en el foro de MSDN pero con otra connotación: Como crear una clase con las funciones de la librería.

Ahora no se si será como un avanze o algo asi pero tengo en funcionamiento lo que quiero hacer pero está hecho en VC++ y no entiendo nada de este lenguaje.

Como se ve en la aplicación el formulario lo genera mediante instrucciones y no como si fuera un objeto al que le voy agregando controles.

Aunque ya es un avanze que me muestre el dispositivo conectado.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 2, 2009)

El tema de las GDI+ lo voy a ir estudiando de a poco ya que hay un par de proyectos que tengo en mente que requieren conociemientos sobre eso.


----------



## Meta (Jun 2, 2009)

No entiendo nada del VC++ que has puesto y ni siquiera me funciona, veo que es l aversión 6, es antigua.


¿Quieres hacer un curso de Visual C# para hacer interfaces? Porque hay alguien que lo está haciendo y yo lo paso a PDF como colaborador, puedes sacar ideas. _(Se que la idea la sacó cuando presenté mi manual en pdf y se animó hacer el suyo propio, le cuesta admitir las cosas)._

http://electronicapic.iespana.es/manual/vb_interfaces_para_pic.pdf

Al final del tutorial (que no está acabado del todo, poco a poco avanza) encontrarás el enlace y su foro de quién lo está haciendo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 2, 2009)

Meta vos tenés el visual estudio 2008 professional o el Visual C ++ express. Porque yo si lo puedo abrir con el visual estudio ya que tiene una herramienta de conversión de tipos. Te ejecuta código de versiones anteriores.


----------



## Meta (Jun 2, 2009)

Sólo uso el Espress


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 2, 2009)

Muy bueno entonces vemos si empezamos de una vez a hacer el curso a ver que sale igual estoy empecinado con resolver el tema este del USB por que ya quiero hacer también mi curso de control por el puerto USB que será una guia informaciónrmativa para todo aquel que quiera hacer su proyecto.

PD: El manual ese que están haciendo en Ucontrol está impresionante.


----------



## Meta (Jun 2, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno entonces vemos si empezamos de una vez a hacer el curso a ver que sale igual estoy empecinado con resolver el tema este del USB por que ya quiero hacer también mi curso de control por el puerto USB que será una guia informaciónrmativa para todo aquel que quiera hacer su proyecto.
> 
> *Se lo que se siente, me sentí con gran gana que al final me dan mil gracias por ese manual que hice sobre VC#, VC++ y VB .net.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 2, 2009)

Voy a tratar de resolver ese problema que tengo aunque me tenga que quedar toda la noche. ajaja re loco, estaba viendo el código de VC++ y en una de esas se pueda adaptar para usar en un proyecto con formulario con controles incrustados pero lo veo complicado.

Si no me equivoco meta si haces el manual del control por internet vas a ser pionero en el tema , nunca he visto a alguien que lo pudiera hacer de la forma en que lo planteas vos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 2, 2009)

Veo que las cosas se te complica, pues he resuelto lo mio después de más de 12 horas.

Mira el manual aún no acabado.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/203446/

Por no dejar de intentar de buscar solución, la he encontrado.

Espero que hagas un manualazo como hago yo en el PowerPoint 2007 en adelante, te queda muy bonito y bien explicado.

Saludo.

*EDITO:*
Te han respondido por si no lo sabías.
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/es-ES/vcses/thread/391212a1-c6ab-48e0-b754-c19c168cd8bc/

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 2, 2009)

Exelente meta veo que vas avanzando , yo me voy interiorizando de como usar la dll en VC# 2008 lo que si va lento pero en el foro de MSDN me han ayudado un monton al igual que vos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 3, 2009)

Veo que por ahora somos 12 a favor y 0 en contra. El tutorial que viste en vB .net espero que te sirva de referencia para continuar con C#.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 3, 2009)

Si ya me voy interiorizando el tema pero de a poco voy a ir resolviendo los problemas que tengo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 3, 2009)

Estoy haciendo consultas en el foro de MSDN todo se va resolviendo lento pero va a salir estoy seguro.


----------



## Meta (Jun 3, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Estoy haciendo consultas en el foro de MSDN todo se va resolviendo lento pero va a salir estoy seguro.



Si es lento, por eso hago las cosas lentas pero va saliendo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

He conseguido un avanze significativo con el tema de las dll. Aunque para que funcione solo me falta esto:

En la inmagen se ve que no me carga el modulo de la dll ? Por que pasa esto ?   

Alguien tiene alguna idea ?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

Esto es en VB.net cuando ya me salga lo paso a VC# 2008 pero empezamos de forma facil para no complicarnos la vida.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

POR FIN !!!!!!! 

Hola a todos ya pude resolver mi problema con HID y los lenguajes .Net como VB 2008.

Le tengo que dar agradecimientos a meta que presentó una gran ayuda y a foros como el de mecanique.forum que desarrolla el easyHID y MSDN en español que brindaron una ayuda desinteresada.

También al usuario Meta que fue de gran ayuda en el proyecto.

Lo que les dejo es una aplicación que corre en Win XP y que tendría que correr sin problemas en Win Vista y Win 7.

Su función es detectar la conexión USB del PIC18Fxx5x al puerto USB utilizando los programas creados por el generador de easyHID.

Cualquier información , duda o comentario ya saben...

A partir de ahora comenzaré de apoco a escribir un manual del puerto USB que les servirá a todo aquel que esté utilizando PIC'S en sus proyectos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 4, 2009)

Tienes que agregarlo como referencia  como te muestro en la imagen.  No se la causa, pero a mi no me deja. A parte de eso, tienes que poner un using o Import para que lo sepa el compilador que existe.

Esta pregunta mejor lo hace en los foros de MDSN que te responden.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

uuuuu meta no sabia que habias respondido. Bueno gracias por tu ayuda ! ya pude resolver el problema te dije que tarde o temprano hiba a salir.

Ahora comenzaré a hacer el manual y veré la forma de portarlo hacia VC# y porque no después a VC++


----------



## Meta (Jun 4, 2009)

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!*

En primer lugar, me alegro que te haya funcionado. ¿Cuál era el problema exactamente?

Puedes hacer el manual con el lenguajes que más te guste.

Como has comprobado, soy partidiario del *Visual C#* para empezar hacer manuales y después los otros lenguajes como resumen con *Visual C++* y *Visual Basic .net*. Al menos utilizo los tres lenguajes.

Vamos a ver como va la cosa.

Felicidades de nuevo campeón.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

En primera instancia lo haré en VB.net y luego en VC# 2008 por último como es el más dificil y el que menos manejo el VC ++

No se con que formato hacerlo Word o Power point.

El problema era el modulo de servicio de la dll , tenía errores de formato en algunas funciones y además la dll hay que meterla en la carpeta System32.


----------



## Meta (Jun 4, 2009)

Puedes resolver el problema así.


```
Public Function ConnectToHID(ByRef targetForm As Form) As Boolean
        Dim pHostWin As Integer = targetForm.Handle.ToInt32
        FWinHandle = pHostWin
        Try
            pHostWin = hidConnect(FWinHandle)
        Catch ex As Exception
            MessageBox.Show("No se ha encontrado el archivo mcHID.dll, asegúrate que debe estar en el directorio Windows/System32.")
        End Try

        FPrevWinProc = DelegateSetWindowLong(FWinHandle, GWL_WNDPROC, Ref_WinProc)
        HostForm = targetForm
    End Function
```


----------



## Meta (Jun 4, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> En primera instancia lo haré en VB.net y luego en VC# 2008 por último como es el más dificil y el que menos manejo el VC ++.
> 
> *Si, me resulta difícil el VC++, VB .net es el menos que entiendo, pero lo voy entendiendo gracias a ti. Yo soy partidiario de machacar mucho el lenguaje que me gusta, después en los demás haré un breve resumen para el manual. DE todas tengo ya hecho uno de esos tres lenguajes, y seguiré ese ritmo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

Meta vas a ver que todo va a salir como lo preveemos pero es cuestión de tiempo inmaginate que todo lo de electrónica me lo pongo a hacer luego de las 00:00 de la mañana ya que todo el día lo tengo ocupado con mis estudios. Inmaginate que tengo que estudiar hasta los dias sábados ahora jajaj es demasiado pero voy a tratar de tener el manual lo antes posible.


----------



## Meta (Jun 5, 2009)

Lo se.

Tardé 3.5 meses la versión 1.0, ahora tengo la 1.9 que he añadido cosas y en la futura 2.0 ya pondré el Linux que ya me funciona.

Tómate tu tiempo, al final saldrá todo, sólo paciencia que se lo que se siente hacer manuales.

Ánimo...

EDITO:
Mira los consejos para hacer presentación con PowerPoint.

http://www.muycomputer.com/FrontOff...Czv9jJkJVOKbL9Ne4Go5-uctFOTfVn6vWXF1EcfzFqW9r

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 6, 2009)

También ya está en proceso de fabricación la placa de desarrollo USB para hacer las prácticas de mi manual.


----------



## Meta (Jun 6, 2009)

Moyano. ¡¡¡Estás a tope!

Ánimo...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 6, 2009)

Para esta semana me inmagino que la voy a terminar. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28967.html Acá está apenas la termine pongo la lista de materiales y fotos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 7, 2009)

Felicidaes de nuevo por la placa ya montada.

Ahora tendrás que hacer testeo para saber si funciona bien la placa. DEspués de esto, empezarás hacer manuales.

PD: _Por cierto, ya actualicé el manual Apache inclyendo la instalación de phpBB, ahora mismito esto conel Joomla._


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 7, 2009)

Ya está probada y funcionando. Ahora en adelante voy a empezar a organizar la información sobre USB y comenzaré de a poco a hacer el manual.

En el tema de CDC, lo más problable es que saque extractos de tu manual para hacer el mio te pregunto si puedo hacerlo ?


----------



## Meta (Jun 7, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Ya está probada y funcionando. Ahora en adelante voy a empezar a organizar la información sobre USB y comenzaré de a poco a hacer el manual.
> 
> Vaya, estás en forma.
> 
> ...


----------



## COSMICO (Abr 19, 2010)

No habia visto este post, muchachos ustedes no descansan.
Yo medio manejo vb6 para mis aplicaciones en electronica y esto del C# siempre me 
ha intrigado.
Gracias de nuevo señores meta y moyano, me les pego a ver si aprendo algo, ya que con 
el de ccs aprendi,como empezar atrabajar este lenguaje que se me hacia raro...


----------



## COSMICO (Abr 19, 2010)

Ahh.
Demen un link donde pueda bajara el visual C#
Gracias..


----------



## Meta (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola @COSMICO:

En español que hay ahora para descargar es el Visual C# 2008 Express (Gratuito) en este enlace.
http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/#2008-Visual-CS

Si quieres ya el Visual C# 2010 que es el más aconsejable pero que todavía está en Inglés es en este enlace. _(Llegará en español en dos meses, esta versión vale la pena)._
http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/#2010-Visual-CS

Si quieres aprender algo desde cero con C#, hice un manual en el C# 2008 que puedes empezar con él para novatos en este enlace.
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

¿Alguna otra pregunta?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## COSMICO (Abr 20, 2010)

Gracis meta.
Ya tengo este tutorial, y bajare el programa


----------



## Meta (Abr 20, 2010)

Ya avisarás tus primeros pinitos con C#.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 23, 2010)

ya después pongo mi granito de arena con este manual también pero he estado un poco ocupado


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2010)

Instalé el C# 2010, ha mejorado, para darte cuente en el interior tienes que leer las novedades, otras cosas las ves a simple vista.

Cuando pueda haré algo de manual sobre puerto serie más completo pero con un PIC mayor de 18 pines.

EDITO:

Videotutoriales Visual C# 2008 Express
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vwmfGiI2Fg

Puedes verlo por capítulos.


----------



## kiws (May 3, 2010)

ola que tal yo lleve alguno cursos de C# en la universidad y pues aun recuerdo algunas cosas y tengo guardado alguno programas por ahi  soy de ingenierie en mecatronica y lo mas que vimos fue sacar señales por el puerto paralelo espero poder ayudarle en algo y poder aprender mas..


----------



## Meta (May 3, 2010)

Cualquier colaboración es ayuda.


----------



## COSMICO (May 3, 2010)

Amigo meta.
Seria bueno que subieras los videos en zip o rar, para aquellos que tenemos internet lento ; Me es dificil verlos; depronto a alguien le pase lo mismo!!!..:enfadado:


----------



## jaja (Jun 17, 2010)

Saludos Moyano  Jonathan.

E estado revisando los aportes que haces, muy buenos.
Ahora, estoy empesando en el mundo del USB, por lo que ando confundido al respecto de como comenzar. Lo que quiero hacer es un interfaz USB que remplace al interfaz RS232, que me permita hacer lo mismo que hace el RS232, recibir datos, mandar datos, y procesarlos en un programa, ya sea realizado en C# 2008 o en VB 2008.

Se que tengo que tener un PIC18FX550, lo que no tengo indea es como empezar, que circuito realizar, además de tener la duda de donde le voy a poner los pines para que introdusca datos a la PC.

Como podra observar, ando muy confundido.

Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que me pueda brindar.


----------



## yeaaa (Jul 9, 2010)

Saludos *Meta*, la verdad vi tu tutorial de visual basic 2008 para interfases que esta en este foro y me parecio muy bueno, quisiera saber si ya lo tienes terminado, te agradeceria mucho si lo pudieras poner completo en este foro, ya que tengo un gran interes por aprender a realizar interfases para computadoras


----------



## Meta (Jul 10, 2010)

yeaaa dijo:


> Saludos *Meta*, la verdad vi tu tutorial de visual basic 2008 para interfases que esta en este foro y me parecio muy bueno, quisiera saber si ya lo tienes terminado, te agradeceria mucho si lo pudieras poner completo en este foro, ya que tengo un gran interes por aprender a realizar interfases para computadoras



http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html


----------



## COSMICO (Jul 12, 2010)

Meta Amigo!!!
veo que en tu manual usas este metodo para enviar datos por el 232
 mBuffer(0) = &H41 'ASCII letra "t".
Antes en vb6 yo hacia ;mscomm1.output="t"
Como ago algo parecido para colocar el caracter que envio directamente?
ver cual es; la verdad cambia el metodo un poco al que usaba, y estoy intentando migrar
a vbnet 2008..Gracias por tu ayuda..
Ahh!! otra cosa, me podrias explicar un poco ese codigo de rs232 que esta en el manual,
Gracias.


----------



## Andr3s5 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola aprovecho este hilo para preguntaros mi duda, llevo un tiempo en un proyecto pequeño, pero me motivaria mucho si consigo terminarlo.

Estoy programando en VB.net 2008 express y uso la libreria io.dll y el inpout.dll para controlar los pin del puerto paralelo pero me da error, en esta captura de pantalla se ve el error, a ver si alguien puede echarme una mano...aqui
nose si tendra algo que ver pero tampoco tengo ni idea de como debloquear el puerto paralelo en windows 7 de 64bits.
estos son los datos que doysi necesitais algun dato mas solo tenei que pregutarmelo 
saludos y muchas gracias


----------

